# Womit Signal-Diagramme erstellen?



## Boxy (17 Februar 2011)

Hat einer einen Vorschlag womit man einfach Signal-Diagramme erstellen kann um diese dann in Word bei Doku usw. einzubinden.

Paint ist da ja nicht so die Top Lösung *ROFL* und EPlan kann man ja nicht so rein kopieren


----------



## winnman (17 Februar 2011)

Wenn du nur einzelne Ausschnitte brauchst, dann mach von EPlan eine Bildschirmcopy.

Oder du gibst es als PDF aus und nimmst dir dann dort deine Ausschnitte.
Oder du hängst den E-Plan Ausdruck einfach als Anlage dazu Papier und PDF bei SW-Doku


----------



## Ralle (17 Februar 2011)

Visio von MS? http://www.heise.de/software/download/microsoft_visio/43160
Kostet aber leider.

Und hier eine kostenlose Alternative: http://www.heise.de/software/download/dia/43176


----------



## Boxy (17 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Visio von MS? http://www.heise.de/software/download/microsoft_visio/43160
> Kostet aber leider.
> 
> Und hier eine kostenlose Alternative: http://www.heise.de/software/download/dia/43176



Ja Visiso ist mir auch gleich einmal in den Kopf gekommen.
Aber das müssten Sie in der neuen Firma für mich erst kaufen  und das wollen sie wohl nicht ... 

EPlan P8 hat halt den Nachteil, man kann es nur via Hardcopy oder so einfügen und kann es nicht als Objekt in Word einfügen und bearbeiten ...
Ist halt so, man schreibt Dokus und Beschreibungen und da kommt immer etwas hinzu oder änderst sich von Projekt zu Projekt und Kunde.
Gerade wenn man Schnittstellen beschreibt ...


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2011)

Also wir nutzen ebenfalls Visio.
Ersetzt lieber Word durch Openoffice und kauft euch dafür Visio

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also wir nutzen ebenfalls Visio.
> Ersetzt lieber Word durch Openoffice und kauft euch dafür Visio
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


Ich persönlich benutze auch lieber OpenOffice bze. LibreOffice.
Aber in der Firma geht das meist nicht, da die Kunden ihre Dokumente im proprietären Microsoft Office Format anliefern. Die müssen dann von mehreren Leuten in verschiedenen Firmen bearbeitet werden. Wenn dann auch Makros in den Dateien sind, ist es ganz vorbei mit OpenOffice.
Das ist ja teilweise schon ein Problem wenn man nur Microsoft Produkte hat.
Unsere Kunden arbeiten teilweise noch mit Office 2000. Und bis zur neuesten Office Version ist alles vertreten. Das macht eine Menge Spass beim Datenaustauch :-(

Eine Alternative zu Visio wäre noch yEd
Nicht ganz so mächtig, aber gratis


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Das ist ja teilweise schon ein Problem wenn man nur Microsoft Produkte hat.
> Unsere Kunden arbeiten teilweise noch mit Office 2000. Und bis zur neuesten Office Version ist alles vertreten. Das macht eine Menge Spass beim Datenaustauch :-(



schon mal versucht eine zusammenarbeit in einer unabhängigen plattform zusammenzuführen?
ich denk da grad an gDocs, kann word und excel formatieren und pdf anzeigen (sogar ppt funktioniert)...alle haben am ende dokumente in einem lesbaren format ... kann man sich das vorstellen? oder ist man in D, bei dir NL noch nicht so weit?


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schon mal versucht eine zusammenarbeit in einer unabhängigen plattform zusammenzuführen?
> ich denk da grad an gDocs, kann word und excel formatieren und pdf anzeigen (sogar ppt funktioniert)...alle haben am ende dokumente in einem lesbaren format ... kann man sich das vorstellen? oder ist man in D, bei dir NL noch nicht so weit?


Ich habe gDocs (und andere) selber schon probiert. In unserer Netgroup vom Studium wollten wir da auch mit abeiten. Aber die anderen kommen da nicht mit zurecht:-(
Jetzt werden wieder Word-Dokumente hin und her geschickt :-(
Aber wir haben auch welche dabei, die sind schon überfordert, wenn man denen ein gezipptes Dokument schickt :-(

Was die Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Kunden in der Firma anbelangt, ist gDocs auch keine Lösung. Niemand will seine Dokumente google anvertrauen.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe gDocs (und andere) selber schon probiert. In unserer Netgroup vom Studium wollten wir da auch mit abeiten. Aber die anderen kommen da nicht mit zurecht:-(
> Jetzt werden wieder Word-Dokumente hin und her geschickt :-(
> Aber wir haben auch welche dabei, die sind schon überfordert, wenn man denen ein gezipptes Dokument schickt :-(
> 
> Was die Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Kunden in der Firma anbelangt, ist gDocs auch keine Lösung. Niemand will seine Dokumente google anvertrauen.



den ersten teil versteh ich nicht - die bedienung ist doch beinahe dau-sicher 

zum zweiten teil: das kann ich verstehen, gDocs war hier auch nur ein beispiel bei dem man sich vorstellen kann, wie es funktionieren könnte, weil der ein oder andere schon mal davon gehört hat... diesen dienst als sichere lösung eines kommerziellen anbieters - würde das genutzt werden? kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man so, so manches projekt sehr viel einfacher und schneller in zusammenarbeit mit dem kunden bewerkstelligen kann, so die theorie...


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> den ersten teil versteh ich nicht - die bedienung ist doch beinahe dau-sicher
> 
> ...


Darum schrieb ich noch dies


marlob schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wir haben auch welche dabei, die sind schon überfordert, wenn man denen ein gezipptes Dokument schickt :sad:
> ...


Ich selber habe da keine Probleme mit und benutze es auch ab und zu. Obwohl es manchmal ziemlich träge ist. Egal wo ich mit dem Internet verbunden bin.



vierlagig schrieb:


> ...kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man so, so manches projekt sehr viel einfacher und schneller in zusammenarbeit mit dem kunden bewerkstelligen kann, so die theorie...


Kunden sind leider manchmal schwer zu überzeugen


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Kunden sind leider manchmal schwer zu überzeugen



hast ja recht *schnief*

ABER: du kannst gDocs immerhin dazu benutzen die dir zugeschickten docs und xls (leider ohne m, aber ich würde auch keinem m eines kunden vertrauen!) in ein lesbares format zu bringen ... immerhin!


----------



## stellarator (19 Februar 2011)

Tag, gibts denn mal ein Beispiel wie diese Liste aussehen soll? Ggf. Wäre eine Ausgabe als Beschriftung nach Excel möglich.


----------

